# can ya help



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok I'm only sixteen and decided to attend a bikers awareness ride last night for 10 miles. after hearing all the stories of people being hit i've decided to wear a helmet from now on. only problem is one of my friends have been trying to tell me all day that it is gay and stupid to wear a helmet. so my question is could yall post some pics of people or just anything that will get my point across because I am not going to listen to his comments all the time. Thanks for all the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Try this:


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Or for a MTB flair - this:


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

i meant like crash photos. BUT I like these photos though they show that you do need a helmet.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

dude.....all helmets look gay and stoopid (maybe not some FF's)....duh.

but they look waaaay less gay and stoopid than an exploded head.....and they actually look 'OK' while you're on a bike....

not so much walking around a grocery store wearing one though.....


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

THANK YOU I have been trying to get that point across. I told him when he gets hit by a car and he's not wearing a helmet then he will be the vegetable.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bike helmet looks alot more attractive than the helmet you get to wear after crashing without one .


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

*91% of bicyclists killed in 2008 weren't wearing helmets.* (2008 is the most current year that the IIHS has data for).

http://www.iihs.org/research/fatality_facts_2008/bicycles.html

Better to look a little dorky than a lot dead.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

A little searching, first hit http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

MikeyR said:


> i meant like crash photos. BUT I like these photos though they show that you do need a helmet.


Imagine what this would have looked like without a helmet, but Bikinifool's is better:


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

Some of the mountain biking helmets are coming out with some pretty decent designs, like these Flux helmets from Fox:


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Peer pressure is tough to resist, even when you know you're right. It would probably take something gruesome to impress your buds, and let's hope they never have to see that. You must be a pretty together guy to be running against the grain. Just know that your skull is way more important than what they think is cool. If you can convince them of it, all the better - but NEVER let their misguided teasing keep you from doing what you know to be right. Try telling them you don't think you'd look good with a drool cup - then ride on.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

My Mom had to have one of these after a car wreck... and believe me when I tell you, you don't want one.


----------



## jmaxin (Apr 20, 2009)

MikeyR said:


> Ok I'm only sixteen and decided to attend a bikers awareness ride last night for 10 miles. after hearing all the stories of people being hit i've decided to wear a helmet from now on. only problem is one of my friends have been trying to tell me all day that it is gay and stupid to wear a helmet. so my question is could yall post some pics of people or just anything that will get my point across because I am not going to listen to his comments all the time. Thanks for all the help.:thumbsup:


See if he can tell you how gay and stupid it is after he gets hit by a car and is in a coma, brain dead or in a persistent vegetative state, not to mention just *flat out dead.*

Bicycle Deaths by Helmet Use
1994-2008
Year No Helmet Helmet Total*Num
1994 776 (97%) 19 (2%)	796
1995 783 (95%) 34 (4%)	828
1996 731 (96%) 27 (4%)	761
1997 785 (97%) 23 (3%)	811
1998 741 (98%) 16 (2%)	757
1999 698 (93%) 42 (6%)	750
2000 622 (90%) 50 (7%)	689
2001 616 (84%) 60 (8%)	729
2002 589 (89%) 54 (8%)	663
2003 535 (85%) 58 (9%)	626
2004 602 (83%) 87 (12%)	722
2005 676 (86%) 77 (10%)	784
2006 730 (95%) 37 (5%)	770
2007 646 (92%) 50 (7%) 699
2008 653 (91%) 58 (8%) 714​
The odds are overwhelming. *91%* of bicyclists killed in 2008 reportedly *weren't wearing helmets*. That number is staggering.

Stats were taken from http://www.iihs.org/research/fatality_facts_2008/bicycles.html

Dude, I know it's hard, especially at 16. But at some point, you have to realize that just because some idiot thinks something isn't cool, doesn't mean that it's not the smart thing to do. Would you rather have a better chance at living a long, full and healthy life, or impress your buddy whom you may not talk to ever again after you graduate?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

WTF why is wearing a helmet hard....who cares about peer pressure, just wear it.

Be a man, instead of a child.


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes I get all your points and screw him i'm going to wear a helmet I was just trying to prove a point about it all thats it. don't worry i am going to start wearing a helmet. even just those pictures i saw have opened my eyes more and more. thanks everyone


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

MikeyR said:


> Yes I get all your points and screw him i'm going to wear a helmet I was just trying to prove a point about it all thats it. don't worry i am going to start wearing a helmet. even just those pictures i saw have opened my eyes more and more. thanks everyone


Good on you, Mike!


----------



## trickle (May 15, 2010)

Not sure of the legal requirements in the US but here in AUS, ALL cyclists/motor cyclists are required to wear a helmet.

Even if it isn't mandatory I think you already have a brain injury to even consider NOT wearing a helmet when riding a bike.

Thankfully times have changed:


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Ad for a bike helmet:









Here's another campaign about bike helmets:









I also remember a quote that went something like this:
"If you think your hairdo is more important than your brain, then you're probably right."


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

I like that FOX helmet. The red one. how much do one of those cost. And thanks everyone. I actually got my point across to two people not the one i wanted to get to but still.


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Shopping results for a Fox Flux helmet:
http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=fox flux&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS251US251&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf

So $70-$100 ballpark, depending where you go to get it.

If you check reviews, you may read that some feel it's a bit heavy. But as long as the fit of the/any helmet is good then you might even forget it's there.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

***don't click if you're squeamish***
https://www.bestgore.com/road-accidents/bicycle-rider-without-helmet-head-splatter/
https://dashowcase.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/skull-splatter-bicycle-accident.jpg


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Let me give you a hint:

Friends give stupid advice.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

MikeyR said:


> I like that FOX helmet. The red one. how much do one of those cost. And thanks everyone. I actually got my point across to two people not the one i wanted to get to but still.


The red one is called "Re-Entry Red". If you happen to be a Extra-Small/Small, then you can buy it for $59.95 on closeout:

http://wheelworld.com/product/fox-09-flux-helmet-53089-1.htm

In addition to Ronin Six's link, you can also find them on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/2009-Fox-Racing-Bicycle-Helmet/dp/B0025VTM1U

*The Flux comes in about nine different colors/patterns, you should look at them all before making a final decision.*

REI.com has some really good detail photos (but not necessarily the best prices):
http://www.rei.com/product/763109


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

*Helmets uncool?*

...I don't know.

Helmets look pretty cool to me.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*How about because...*

she likes guy's who wear helmets


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

She's hawt!!


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG that is SO hot!!


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

captainjoon said:


> She's hawt!!


Concurred.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

highdelll said:


> she likes guy's who wear helmets


Posting pics of my girlfriend again? :arf:


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow*



highdelll said:


> she likes guy's who wear helmets


Who is this example of pure hottieness?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

XRayPunk said:


> Who is this example of pure hottieness?


Emily Batty err, I mean Emily Heidel :thumbsup:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know who she is, but I wanna ride behind her.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Hannah Stephens

Taken from someone's photobucket...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

This thread is going places!


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

highdelll said:


> This thread is going places!


Yeah - Prison... for posting underage girls!!! :bluefrown:

lol


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Definitely took a good turn!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JCullen said:


> Yeah - Prison... for posting underage girls!!! :bluefrown:
> 
> lol


who is underage?


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

highdelll said:


> who is underage?












You're telling me she ^^^^ is 18! :skep:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

tatty gal...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JCullen said:


> You're telling me she ^^^^ is 18! :skep:


well, I know she's married
(Actually to Mick Hannah - so Hannah Hannah :lol


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

highdelll said:


> well, I know she's married
> (Actually to Mick Hannah - so Hannah Hannah :lol


Figures... :madman:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

JCullen said:


> You're telling me she ^^^^ is 18! :skep:


Well, she did get married a few years ago and has at least one child.

Source: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=435210


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

OP: If this doesn't convince your friends - I don't know what will!


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

These latest pictures are giving me a purple helmet!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

more Emily!


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> more Emily!


Nice wheelie...or otherwise known as, a willie.

Damn she's cute!


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Some girl named Angela Gray who loves to mountain bike and blogs about it:


























her blog: https://angela.blursotong.com/tag/mountain-biking/

Is she someone famous? The name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

*Emily*

The only bad/ugly thing about Emily is the piece of jewelry on her left hand. Not that I would have a chance.....:nono:


----------

